
Ask HN: Stanford GSB vs HBS?  - ssmm
I was wondering whether any alumni (or HN users) from either of these schools could tell me about which is better ? At least what are the advantages of one over the other ? I got accepted into HBS for 2012 through their 2+2 program, and I can't decide whether I should apply to Stanford ? I have heard that the Stanford program takes in a relatively small number of students (250+ vs 900+ @ HBS). I am going to start working at deloitte  (starting this July) and though HBS is a great business school, I'd love to consider other options. Please let me know your opinions. Thanks.
======
rpark31
I went to HBS so I can tell you a bit about it. The people there are extremely
talented and driven, but the student body is somewhat overrepresented by
bankers and consultants. Quite a few HBS students want to get into technology
but don't really have the background for it. The most likely career path for
HBS graduates is banking or consulting, or maybe private equity/VC for a
smaller percentage. But Reid Hoffman articulated very well the sentiment that
those who are likely to get into a school like HBS have managed their career
and education very closely their entire lives, and many may not have the
appetite for risk that is required by entrepreneurs.

If you can get into the GSB, I would highly recommend it. It is much more
plugged into the startup scene and I think you'll definitely get a richer
tech-oriented experience.

------
Mystalic
I think you may be asking the wrong crowd -- this is primarily a community of
entrepreneurial developers. If you're at school, you're not coding. If you're
paying for school, it's not going towards a startup. I think I'd go nuts at a
biz school thinking "I could be building something right about now."

I also know a lot of us write off business school's actual real-world value,
but I won't weigh in on that debate, because I'm sure someone else with more
to say on it will.

Here's the advice I'll give: 1) Business school is about connections and
reputation. You're going to make great ones at either of those two schools.

2) It entirely depends on your goal. Stanford is closer to the
entrepreneurship and tech scene, Harvard is closer to the financial and
academic scene.

------
samratjp
Umm, I'd hate to assume that you are necessarily interested in tech (judging
based on your profile and no prior comments with posted username). If you are
into the tech scene in one way or another (startup or not), GSB is the way to
go. Obviously, the networking itself outweighs anything else you'll likely get
out of the program.

Judging on rpark31's comments, HBS may be suitable if you'd like to break into
the financial sector. Of course, the logic there is also networking. But, I
don't see why you can go wrong with either of these schools. Personally, given
such a tight race, I'd go for one with non-academic perks - weather, extra
curricular activities, and a chance to absorb in the school atmosphere (yet
have the suit in the closet).

If you are techie, then, take a look at
this:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=168635>

~~~
rpark31
Yeah, I certainly don't want to knock HBS by any means for technology. The
school is big enough that a sizeable proportion are still involved in the tech
industry. So there are significant networking benefits if you want to go into
tech.

But if you are doing a straight comparison between HBS and GSB, the nod goes
to GSB.

